# 2.5g betta nano



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've been out of the loop for a bit, but now am back. Getting caught up on the Life of Bob. The tank looks promising so far. What sort of light will you use?

I remember I'd promised a pic of Sprite the White in his 5 gal hex at work. Here it is: the pic is awful because my viewfinder is broken...

eco-complete
7 watt screw in CF
hornwort
java moss
java fern 
?crypts
mountain minnows
male betta


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Very cool tank figgy. The pic ain't THAT bad. Love all the plants everywhere! I cannot wait to get my light so I can get some more stuff in there! There is a 12" light fixture made especially for this tank. I am planning to acquire that next week. Then I'll upgrade my aquascape a bit. What do you think of the slate? Should I change over to a piece of driftwood??

Bob had his first taste of frozen bloodworms yesterday. I don't think he'll ever take dried ones again.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I think the slate vs driftwood choice is all up to you. I'm a fan of driftwood but I have a fake rock formation in Sprite's tank at work so who am I?...

Thanks for reminding me to bring some frozen food to work for him!

Fig


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Changed things around again. Take a look and tell me what ya think. 

http://www.chandlerfamilywebhome.com/aquaria/bobjournal2.htm


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

No one? Come on, I need some comments on the driftwood. I like it but I think it is too large for the tank. Comments? 

I know it needs more plants but I am not sure what else to put in there. I want something slow growing with a little height. I think water sprite would make an interesting addition (just floating.) Can't get much of anything here though. I am waiting to get some things through the Swap and Shop. Anyway, I could use some comments!


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

For a 2 gallon tank, I think the driftwood might be a bit too big. You could add some forground plants like dwarf hairgrass and background could be cabomba because I heard bettas love those.


----------



## Cherry (Oct 28, 2005)

Dual posting here--two opinions for the price of one!

Me and Figgy think the driftwood is too big. I think it shouldn't look so _solid_ but should be branchey.

Cherry


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

THanks y'all. I agree with ya totally. Just need to find something smaller. Supplies are so scarce here, not sure why. Did find a nice pot of dwarf sag today. Gonna stick that in the 2g for now. 

I'll look into cabomba. Haven't heard of that one, but I'm new to planted. 

OT: Just bought a 20g set up new but not in box for $35. Can't wait to get it set up this afternoon. The fishes are coming tomorrow from the lady I'm getting a 46g set up from in another week. Gonna get the fishies moved in first cuz I don't have a stand for the 46g yet. May put the large driftwood in the 20g.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

drifwood doesn't need to be "branchy." I mean, branchy driftwood is becoming more and more popular and it's good to have interesting shape, but seriously it's not the only way driftwood can be!

Driftwood just can't be like a block! Branchy or not, driftwood should create interesting lines. In places where it is thick, there should be more plants covering it-- ferns/anubias in a place where it's especially thick. Though this tank might be too small for dense anubias or ferns.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Changed it completly again. I'll post a pic later. Right now I am setting up my new 29g (with the driftwood and no plants at the moment.) Gotta hit the Swap and Shop for some baby plants!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I am very sad to report that I am closing this thread. We went off for the holidays and though I have left my kitty alone before, she's never really bothered my tanks. She's watched the fish before but never implied that she would attempt to get to my fish. She got Bob. We received a call on Tuesday after we lef ton Saturday from the people who were taking care of our fish and cat. There was no trace of him, only an empty tank, a broken glass top and water spots all over the window, counter and tank. She dug out about two inches of water and messed up the plants in there. What a horrible way to go! *tears*


----------



## frloplady (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear of Bob's passing.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.

*Tips Hikari Pellets*

:icon_cry:


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ugh, sorry to hear about bob. He had nice finnage and color in the last pic. Cats are annoying, i have a cat that killed all the fish without even setting a paw in the tank. Can anyone guess?

*playing jepordy song*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
IF you guessed cat pee you are correct!!!! she peed on the top and it ran down to the openning where i have the filter.  

ugh


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

>>>>>BOB?!?>>>>>> He will be missed. 

This is why I have 5 dogs....

Fig


----------

